# Lire macintosh HD depuis windows



## arkhos (26 Mai 2019)

Je viens d'installer windows 10 sur mon macbook pro sous Mojave (jusque là tout va bien)

Sur mon ancien mac (imac snowleopard/windowsXP) je pouvais accéder en lecture à ma partition mac macintoshHD

Mais là je ne vois pas macintosh HD. Est-ce normal ? Si oui, comment est-ce que je peux faire pour avoir accès à ma partition mac en lecture depuis windows ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *arkhos
*
Avec Mojave > le volume *Macintosh HD* est forcément en format *apfs*. Un format de système de fichiers que Windows 10 ne reconnaît pas. Je pense qu'il n'y a rien à faire.


----------

